

65% say they will cancel Google Accounts over Privacy: Washington Post Poll - fred_nada
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-user-polls/post/will-you-cancel-your-google-account/2012/01/24/gIQAOdVHOQ_blog.html

======
fred_nada
Sorry: I probably should have posted this here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3510109>

